

Ask HN: iPad File Sync? - stuartjmoore

I don't have a blog or anywhere else to put this, so I ask you: do you think the iPad will allow App Store apps to sync files with iTunes?<p>I ask this because iBooks (an app from the App Store) allows you to "add free ePub titles to iTunes and sync them to the iBooks app on your iPad" (http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/ibooks.html). Apple does have crazy restrictions, but I don't think they would use an API nobody else is allowed to touch.<p>I know this sounds fanboyish/rumorish, but it could open up a lot of app possibilities, such as letting users sync and view content Apple doesn't like.
======
stuartjmoore
Just synced my iPad and bam:
[http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7653/screenshot20100403at11...](http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7653/screenshot20100403at110.png)

------
darkxanthos
Apple syncs music and movies without giving other apps an opportunity to do
the same. I don't see this happening either, sorry. :(

~~~
stuartjmoore
But via built in apps, not an app from the store.

